# My weight loss!



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Just wanted to post a picture of my weight loss so far. Just wanted to show yall that is it so possible to get in shape! Here is me in my size 18 pants that fit me very well before I started my weight loss. This in 9 months of dieting. Calorie counting and moderate activity. 210 lbs down to 153 lbs. 3 lbs away from goal weight


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DARN GOOD job, well done:clap:


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> DARN GOOD job, well done:clap:


Thank you. I am quite proud of myself!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Amazing, I need to lose about 30 lbs. and am going to get at it now.

Would you mind sharing roughly what you eat in a day?

Congratulations:clap:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations! That is absolutely fantastic!!


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. @ EponaLynn, I honestly ate whatever I wanted, but as long as I stayed withing my allotted calories for they day. I would go and eat McDonalds fries and as long as I didn't go over my calories for the day I kept losing.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Good girl, you've likely extended your life and it's quality.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow great job!! Bet you feel awesome now! I recently lost 12lbs and couldn't get over the difference in both my attitude and my energy leaves! Keep it up your almost there!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's really wonderful~! you SHOULD be proud.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

That is awesome! My son has lost 15 lbs and I know how much better he feels and how much the compliments mean to him.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, you should be proud!!! That is wonderful! Congratulations:clap:


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. It does feel great! I just bought my first pair of size 10 jeans yesterday and they fit perfectly!


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Wowww you lost a lot! It feels so good doesnt it? Lol I used to be 180 now im 160, still trying to loose more but most of it is because im soooo tall. Lol anyways congrats!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

bitinsane said:


> Thanks guys. It does feel great! I just bought my first pair of size 10 jeans yesterday and they fit perfectly!


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

No feeling quite like it is there?


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

Congratulations!! That's truly inspirational. Anymore specifics on how you did it?


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Doodlesweaver said:


> Congratulations!! That's truly inspirational. Anymore specifics on how you did it?


 I ate smaller portions so that I would not starve through out the day or get ravenous when it was time to eat. The first few weeks suck, but once your stomach shrinks and gets used to the normal portion sizes you will be on your way. Of course there will be moments when you can't help but to eat like a pig (that time of the month) I just chose low calorie foods so I could eat more without going over my daily calories. Rice cakes where a favorite and they have tons of different flavors, fresh cucumbers were another favorite and are actually quite filling :shock: chicken is low in calories as well. A 4oz boneless skinless breast is around 120 cals. throw some bbq/hot sauce on it with some veggies and rice and there's still room for dessert. For example I'm addicted to those drumsticks haha which are 210 cals each. so for around 500 calories or less you can have a filling dinner and dessert! You just really have to want it and it takes a great amount of self discipline. Oh and you can't forget to cheat once in awhile  just make sure after your cheat day that you get back on the track, but once you start seeing results it's quite easy to get back on track


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I finally reached my goal. Size 8 jeans and small t-shirts at 150 lbs.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! You look great. I need to lose about ten pounds to look like that again. I'm short so even a couple of pounds really make a difference on me.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 12, 2013)

Congratulations! How many calories a day did you allow yourself and did you use a calorie book? I am always struggling with weight and know I need to lose. How did you deal with a sweet tooth?Or if you're a coffee lover?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

job well done! congratulations! You look great...bet you feel great too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Bitinsane, That's how my father would control his weight. He had to wear custom made suits as off the shelf didn't fit. He was tall and just right but if he put on 10lbs his suits didn't fit so well so he'd cut back a little on portions and after a few weeks those extra pounds would be gone. The summer he built our cottage he put on 35 lbs and discovered his suits were too big.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Sirius said:


> Congratulations! How many calories a day did you allow yourself and did you use a calorie book? I am always struggling with weight and know I need to lose. How did you deal with a sweet tooth?Or if you're a coffee lover?


I used my fitness pal . com. They gave me my calorie limits based on my activity level, height, and weight. I don't have much of a sweet tooth except for that time of the month, but I could eat sweets anytime if I wanted. All I did was tweak what calories went where through out the day.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> Bitinsane, That's how my father would control his weight. He had to wear custom made suits as off the shelf didn't fit. He was tall and just right but if he put on 10lbs his suits didn't fit so well so he'd cut back a little on portions and after a few weeks those extra pounds would be gone. The summer he built our cottage he put on 35 lbs and discovered his suits were too big.


Yea I actually started running again and have gained a few pounds, but I'm pretty sure its muscle. I'm not worried, everything still fits the same


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Congrats! That is awesome! I've also been on a weight loss journey since I started riding again and I know it's hard work but it can be done and it's totally worth it if it means you can ride better & longer.


----------

